# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Носите ли вы очки

## ScratchyClaws

Собственно сабж.

Говорят что компьютерное излучение жутко вредно для глаз и портит зрение... а что скажет статистика?  :Cool:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

'Солнечные на солнце'.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

По теме - в опросе не хватает "Очков для чтения" (которые я использую)  :Wink: 
ОТ:



> Говорят что компьютерное излучение жутко вредно для глаз и портит зрение... а что скажет статистика?


А что такое "компьютерное излучение"? Электромагнитное излучение от трансформаторов и процессоров? Или от монитора? У LCD-Мониторов такого ваще нет, для старых лучевых трубок выпускались защитные экраны, для современных это и не нужно, если сидишь на расстоянии 60-80 см от монитора.
Насчет статистики: 



> Есть три разновидности лжи:ложь, гнусная ложь и статистика


http://www.aphorism.ru/author/a1566_2.shtml

----------


## wise-wistful

Я хоть и ношу очки постоянно, но это началось ещё в те врема, когда его (компьютера) и в помине у меня не было, а я только слышал, что такое бывает.
По проведённому анализу, пришёл к выводу, что зрение испортилось из-за занятий музыкой. При игре на фортепианно, ноты слишком близко к глазам. Так как на начальной стадии обучения приходилось много играть и сосредотачиваться на близко расположенном предмете - то это, скорее всего, и послужило причиной.

----------


## Макcим

Я тоже хотел создать такой опрос, только не про очки, а про зрение в целом. К примеру знаю людей которые с -1,5 очками не пользуются.

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*




> Я хоть и ношу очки постоянно, но это началось ещё в те врема, когда его (компьютера) и в помине у меня не было, а я только слышал, что такое бывает.


+1

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> По теме - в опросе не хватает "Очков для чтения" (которые я использую)


Тогда выбирай "Ношу, но очень редко"

----------


## anton_dr

Зрение давно плохонькое, но очками плотно начал пользоваться два года назад, как купил машину.
В данный момент у меня "переходный период". Учусь пользоваться линзами, когда не получается одеть - надеваю очки. Позавчера 40 минут пытался, так и не смог  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Увы, уже да. Ношу при работе на компьютере, при вождении машины и при просмотре телевизора.

Зрение испортилось во время в 2005 году во время одного из дедлайнов КИС6. Долго сомневался, идти ли к врачу. Сомнения пропали после того, как врезался в неожиданно затормозившую впереди машину. До этого зрение было идеальным.

----------


## PavelA

Не нашел своего варианта.

Не ношу пока, но зрение уже не идеальное.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Контактные линзы- ещё с школьных времён. А линзы, действительно, удобнее: поле зрения не ограниченно, не запотевают, не сползают, не спадают. Из неприятностей- надо снимать на ночь, а если в глаз попадёт соринка и зацепится за линзу- проморгаться весьма проблемно, хотя приспособился бороться и с такой не приятностью. :Smiley:

----------


## Step

[quote=wise-wistful;198326]Я хоть и ношу очки постоянно, но это началось ещё в те врема, когда его (компьютера) и в помине у меня не было, а я только слышал, что такое бывает.

 Точно. Нехорошие люди (родители) научили читать в 3 года. В 13 лет было уже -4,5, склеропластика не помогла. Сейчас -7,но дальше не ползет. Год назад нетрезвым сломал последние очки,  а т.к. был выходной и ничего не работало, нашлись только линзы. Так и привык.
 2 Антон: та-же ерунда. Первое время по пол-часа одевал и снимал, зато сейчас даже без зеркальца махом получается. Нравятся Oasys -  я  их практически не замечаю.

----------


## Макcим

А если будет удар в глаз, будет рана глаза?

----------


## akok

> А если будет удар в глаз, будет рана глаза?


Так скорее всего, они(линзы) гибкие....да и удар в глаз разве не травма для глаза :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

У меня 100%  :Smiley:

----------


## Олег Акопян

Очки не ношу. Зрение хорошее. 



> А если будет удар в глаз, будет рана глаза?


Наверное. Но если Вы носите очки и кто-то или что-то ударит по ним, тогда то же будет травма. Люди с плохим зрением от этого не застрахованы, особенно если водят автомобиль.

----------


## Макcим

> Так скорее всего, они(линзы) гибкие....да и удар в глаз разве не травма для глаза


Конечно травма, но я говорю о ране.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> По теме - в опросе не хватает "Очков для чтения" (которые я использую)


наверное все-таки ношу но редко, у тебя для чтения, а у меня для магазинов (ибо близорукость, ценники не всегда вижу без очков)  :Smiley: 
очки только для машины тоже наверное сюда относятся...

----------


## Rene-gad

> наверное все-таки ношу но редко


*редко* я ношу очки для телевизора и их же для машины, т.к. они у меня с фотохромными стеклами, что удобно, особенно при поездках по пересеченной местности. И вечером они полезны, т.к. встречные фары не так слепят.
На Мадере были у меня большие проблемы с темными (т.е. солнцезащитными) очками: вьезжаешь в тенистую дорогу - и уже ни фига не видно  :Smiley: . 
А очки для чтения - *всегда, когда читаю*. И еще - в магазине, т.к. иначе этикетки прочитать не могу  :Sad: .

----------


## sergey888

Очки не ношу и надеюсь что и не буду.
У меня даже бабушка 87 лет и то без очков.

P.S. А вот солнцезащитные очки ношу и очень часто.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

to *ScratchyClaws*
А что опрос закрытым сделала? Кто-то на кого-то обидеться может? Или будут смотреть кто как голосовал и голосовать так же чтобы других не обижать? Пора уже с этим завязывать. :Smiley: 

У меня отличное зрение. Выбрал первый вариант.

----------


## pig

> А очки для чтения - *всегда, когда читаю*. И еще - в магазине, т.к. иначе этикетки прочитать не могу .


Аналогично. Старый стал, дальнозоркость прогрессирует. А так на расстоянии вытянутой руки очки уже и не нужны. Поэтому бывает, что читаю и без очков. Но некомфортно уже.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Аналогично. Старый стал, дальнозоркость прогрессирует. А так на расстоянии вытянутой руки очки уже и не нужны. Поэтому бывает, что читаю и без очков. Но некомфортно уже.


-ага, точно, с возрастом остроты зрения поубавилось, да и не только  зрения  :Wink:   ...ну, а если серьезно, то раньше пользовался только для вождения автомобиля(близорукость -1.25), теперь дальнозоркость начала проявляться, увы, близорукость это не компенсирует...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

> (близорукость -1.25), теперь дальнозоркость начала проявляться, увы, близорукость это не компенсирует...


Хмм, странно, разьве они могут существовать одновременно ?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Хмм, странно, разьве они могут существовать одновременно ?


-дальнозоркость в том смысле, что вблизи нет резкости, ну, а в дали её как небыло так и нет  :Sad:

----------


## Iceman

Голосовал так - Нафиг очки? Линзы удобнее!
Теперь очки не могу (в смысле очччень не люблю) носить.

----------


## vidocq89

очков не ношу - пока не успел себе компом зрение испортить настолько...но еще успею - все еще впереди  :Stick Out Tongue: 
А солнечные конечно можно)

PS:
Rene-gad, извините, вот прочитал ваше сообщение:



> Насчет статистики:
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Бенджамин Дизраэли
> Есть три разновидности лжи:ложь, гнусная ложь и статистика


Нечто похожее сказал Бисмарк:



> Есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, а есть статистика


Бисмар и Дизраэли жили примерно в одно и тоже время (Дизраэли чуть постарше) и в разных странах... 
Что-то уж слишком их высказывания похожи друг на друга...
В виду того, что я симпатизирую Бисмарку больше т.к читал книгу его афоризмов и какие-то его работы, то я склоняюсь к мысли, что это Дизраэли сделал "ремейк" высказывания Бисмарка.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Нечто похожее сказал Бисмарк


я опиралася на эту статью: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lies,_d...and_statistics. А Вы? Странно, что на Wikiquote.org нет такого взскаызвания, приписываемого Бисмарку, зато есть там же в статье о Дизраэли.



> В виду того, что я симпатизирую Бисмарку больше т.к читал книгу его афоризмов и какие-то его работы...


А какие работы Дизраели Вы читали? Аргумент "Я симпатизирую тому, кого знаю" звучит как-то неубедительно... :Wink: .
Сорри за ОТ.

----------


## vidocq89

кстати, за сколько лет сидя за компом можно посадить зрение? (допустим за ЖК-монитором) ... 
если таких данных нету, то поделитесь хотя-бы какими-нибудь...
(хочется узнать сколько мне "осталось"  :Cheesy:  )


PS:




> Странно, что на Wikiquote.org нет такого высказывания


правда странно... но это ничего не доказывает...
По крайней мере в двух книгах о Бисмарке мне встречалось это его высказывание...




> А какие работы Дизраели Вы читали?


никаких его научных и полит. работ не читал... 
читать пробовал Вивиан Грея ), но не смог - не понравилось...не для меня( ... как-то шибко не по-русски там все... чуждо...




> Аргумент "Я симпатизирую тому, кого знаю" звучит как-то неубедительно...


то-ли я неправильно высказался, то ли вы меня неверно поняли...
моя мысль примерно такова: т.к мы наверняка не сможем доказать кто у кого спер высказывание (если подобное имело место), то я просто высказал imho ... : 
1. Бисмарк сделал для Германии больше (это было труднее к тому-же) чем Дизраель для своей страны...
2. *Князь и потомок рыцарей не станет ронять свою честь и тырить высказывание*

(но предлагаю прийти к компромиссу и больше не спорить  - предлагаю договориться на том, что никто ни у кого не тырил если вам так симпатичен Дизраели... просто мне очень симпатичен Бисмарк и я буду "драться" за него до последней капли пива и мы так ни к чему и не придем толковому)

----------


## wise-wistful

> 1. из их двоих только Бисмарк не был евреем


Простите конечно, но это тут причём? Не могли бы Вы пояснить свою мысль. Возможно я Вас не правильно понял.

----------


## vidocq89

> Простите конечно, но это тут причём? Не могли бы Вы пояснить свою мысль. Возможно я Вас не правильно понял.


что-бы никто не понял неверно и не обвинил меня в расизме - потре этот пункт...
этот пункт перекликается с национальными особенностями (м.б менталитетом) и с третьим (ныне вторым) пунктом...

----------


## natalas

Ношу, но очень редко 	 	
Ношу специальные, для работы за компьютером

Но редко не получается-читаю целый день. 


[QUOTE=vidocq89;199356]кстати, за сколько лет сидя за компом можно посадить зрение? (допустим за ЖК-монитором) ... 


Я думаю это зависит от освещенности и т. п.
Чтение лежа и не очень хороший свет-вот и получила.
A еще приходилось работать с очень мелкими деталями и глаза уставали.

----------


## vidocq89

> Я думаю это зависит от освещенности и т. п.
> Чтение лежа и не очень хороший свет-вот и получила.
> A еще приходилось работать с очень мелкими деталями и глаза уставали


это вы все говорите про компьютер?.. 
или вообще?..

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Я думаю это зависит от освещенности и т. п.
> Чтение лежа и не очень хороший свет-вот и получила.
> A еще приходилось работать с очень мелкими деталями и глаза уставали


это вы все говорите про компьютер?..
или вообще?..

----------


## natalas

vidocq89
Я имела ввиду и то и другое. Читаем ведь и с экрана, и бумаги. А еще, я думаю, наследственность и  все прочее играет роль. Не самое здоровое ведь это времяпровождение.
Но сейчас на работе прочитала инструкцию по охране труда при работе с ЭВМ.
Много чего оказывается надо. все эти перерывы в работе, количество обрабатываемых символов...

----------


## XP user

@ *natalas* 

Вы *обязаны* 10 минут отдыхать через каждый час работы.

Paul

----------


## natalas

> @ *natalas* 
> 
> Вы *обязаны* 10 минут отдыхать через каждый час работы.
> 
> Paul


Да, я все прочитала, мне стыдно, но впервые так подробно ознакомилась :Sad: .

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а ещё нужно обязательно моргать. а то бывает (особенно вечером, когда сидя в инете упорно боремся со сном) сидим уставившись в моник, в результате сам глаз *подсыхает*... ну и со всеми вытеакющими. зрение от этого лучше никак не становится...

----------


## GRom

Очки не ношу, а от солнца глаза прятал последний раз лет 6-7 назад. Окулиста давно не посещал, но чувствую, что зрение уже не 100 процентов...

----------


## Shark

Ношу постоянно, задолго до появления компьютера в моей жизни. 
Се ля ви...

----------


## Shu_b

Сейчас только в машине....

А так - оперированная миопия высокой степени. Склеропластика и лазерная кератотомия. Кератотомию делали "в первых сотнях" так сказать оттачивали технологию... подсело конечно с 91 года, но ничего, держимся.

----------


## Quazar

Просто не люблю носить, хотя зрение неважное...

----------


## pig

Тогда зачем аватар очкастый?

----------


## A1388

да "солнечные на солнце" это чтото

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

За десять лет работы за компьютером - как была единица на обоих глазах, так и осталась.

----------


## Rene-gad

> За десять лет работы за компьютером - как была единица на обоих глазах, так и осталась.


10 лет у меня тоже проблем не было...  и 20 еще не было..  :Cool:

----------


## ed13

Одеваю очки только для чтения... Возрастная прессбиопия, блин...

----------


## naik212006

Для компьютера +1,75
для чтения и письма +2
возраст ёлки-палки.

----------


## ANDYBOND

Не ношу пока, но зрение уже далеко не идеальное.

----------


## Aleksandra

У меня нет проблем со зрением.

----------


## Kinneas

Ношу всегда (-2.5), испортил не за компьютером, а за чтением, когда был еще очень маленький. Так как к очкам привык, без них практически ничего не вижу, хотя зрение, в принципе, не такое уж и совсем плохое. Ужас.

----------


## Karlson

у меня зрение -1 (пока..) очки не ношу, одеваю только на рыбалке - лучше видно поплавок.  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

У меня зрение,как у орла,только летать не умею :Cheesy:

----------


## maXmo

не знаю, за что голосовать, ношу очки для работы.

----------


## Groft

ношу для работы и учебы

----------


## DVi

Можно переголосовать? С наступлением весны сама собой прекратилась усталость глаз (хотя зрение и не улучшилось), и я вот уже неделю вполне обхожусь без очков.

----------


## Макcим

> С наступлением весны сама собой прекратилась усталость глаз (хотя зрение и не улучшилось), и я вот уже неделю вполне обхожусь без очков.


Не советую. http://www.medicportal.ru/publisher/acticle6991.html

----------


## Papiros

Очки не ношу и вам не советую.

Уважаемая аудитория. Каждый при желание может восстановить себе зрение(без хирургического вмешательства). Главное в этом деле понимать, что зрение - есть вещь наиболее важная, чем ряд других функций организма. Мы чистим зубы - без которых можно жить, мы умываем лицо - чтоб чистым было, мы стрижом ногти - чтоб нормально было ; о )... А для глаз, как правило мы не делаем ничего - сами типо по себе. Подумайте над этим и не забывайте тот факт, что очки зрение только ухудшают, но никак не улутшают!

----------


## Макcим

> Очки не ношу и вам не советую.


Абсолютное вранье! Вы, уважаемый, Бейтса начитались.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Очки не ношу и вам не советую.
> 
> Уважаемая аудитория. Каждый при желание может восстановить себе зрение(без хирургического вмешательства).


угу, ходила к врачу на платные *занятия* для восстановления зрения... когда тебе дают линзы через которые плохо видно и нужно читать буковки с таблички... результат - табличку заучила наизусть (даже если не вижу, уверенно и без ошибок буквы называю)... зрение посадила окончательно (причем по мед карте это резкое ухудшение как раз с начала занятий пошло)... очки ношу редко, по необходимости (не могу привыкнуть к тому что что-то плотно сидит на носу) просто с ними я себя уверенне чувствую и мне не нужно просить кого-то например указатель прочитать или ценник.

----------


## калека

у меня фиговое зрение , но очкариком не хочу быть... =)

----------


## anton_dr

А у меня поменялся ответ. После безуспешных попыток привыкнуть к линзам, вернулся к очкам. Да и линзы под моё зрение сложно подобрать, всё что предлагали мне не подходило.
Теперь я снова очкарик  :Smiley:

----------


## Groft

> Теперь я снова очкарик


Ты не один  :Cheesy:

----------


## The Un4given

А я постоянно таскаю хамелеоны с диоптриями, очень удобно, близорукость у меня сильная, от тяги к знаниям  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## искандер

Ношу только солнцезащитные, но в последнее время решил купить очки для работы за компьютером; а то глаза стали сильно уставатью

----------


## Титов Петр

С понедельника по пятницу линзы не вынимаю. По выходным - очки.

----------


## kudoks

Скоро буду.Для защиты от солнца.

----------


## Макcим

Сегодня я познакомился с линзами. На то чтобы одеть одну в кабинете врача ушло всего 1,5 часа.  :Smiley:  Снимать оказалось гораздо проще - ушло всего 30 минут. Глаза слезятся до сих пор, завтра буду пробовать ещё.

----------


## Swark

Очки прописали для чтения и для просмотра телевизора, но со временем привык к ним и теперь ношу их постоянно

----------


## Alexey R

Редко надеваю солнцезащитные очки.

----------


## snifer67

У меня отличное зрение.

----------


## Nvidia

У меня всё в порядке. Ну бывает иногда: -1,не более того...Да и к тому же есть в том же интернете специальные упражнения для близоруких и дальнозорких....
Я считаю,что можно потратить в день  хотя бы полчаса на гимнастику,чтобы не носить очки...
Зрение портится в первую очередь не только от нагрузки,но при этом ещё и деформируются мышцы глаза...Так что и вывод напрашивается.... Нужна гимнастика

----------


## tmvs

Не ношу, хотя зрение хреновое.

----------

